# Steam Login removal & Policy Change



## Null (May 13, 2018)

This regards steam accounts & your email address. If you don't use Steam to sign in, _*and*_ your forum email address is one you can still access, you're OK.

Please read this ENTIRE POST before emailing me asking me to change your email because you can *do it your fucking self* if you remember the password. The only people who need me to help them are people who lost both their email account _and_ their password. If you are still signed in but have neither, make a _new email account_, then _tell me what that email account is_ in your TTS thread. If you make a TTS thread / pm me asking me to change your email and you don't tell me what your new email is in your initial message I am going to fucking rape you to death. Fucking morons.

---

Since Steam logins are being phased out (because they barely fucking work at this point), I'm seeing an uptick of people needing manual account recovery because they're locking themselves out of their account.

We can only do so much if you don't have your recovery email and personally evaluate account recovery through this method. Manual recovery of accounts is a very error prone system and social engineering is a big threat. Sufficiently charismatic people could potentially gain access to another person's account if we permitted this routinely.

_*Please*_ verify that your current account email is one you can access.

_*Please*_ verify that you do not use your Steam account to sign in. Assign an email address and password to your account before unlinking it, but do unlink it, immediately.


1. Verify you use an email address you have access to and will be able to access months later.
https://kiwifarms.net/account/contact-details

2. If you use Steam to sign in, assign your account a password.
https://kiwifarms.net/account/security

3. If you use Steam to sign in, do 1 & 2, then remove your Steam account.
https://kiwifarms.net/account/external-accounts


Reliable email services for alter identies:
https://cock.li/ (Re by VC)
https://lolcow.email/ (Ran by Me)
https://mail.yandex.com/ (Ran by Yandex, the Google of Russia)
https://protonmail.com/ (Ran by some Swiss dudes, a favorite of the dankweb)

It's not convenient having multiple email accounts but I go out of my way to blacklist these fucking 10 minute mail services because they fucking suck and cause all sorts of goddamn administrative issues.

Use an email you will actually check. You will eventually need it to recover your password, and I may eventually need it to send emergency contact to everyone. I've done so in the past twice and it really helps with keeping everyone in the loop if we experience issues.


Gmail guide for sending and receiving mail through another email service. This is very fucking helpful and if you're a tech-dummy who has trouble remembering a bunch of different accounts, I strongly encourage you to set up a Gmail alias to manage the import and sending of mail.
https://support.google.com/mail/answer/21289
https://support.google.com/mail/answer/22370


----------



## A Hot Potato (May 13, 2018)

I forgot this was a thing a long time ago.

Anybody still using this method after all the shit that has gone down over the years is silly.

Just out of curiosity, how many people still used this method, or is that impossible to keep track of.


----------



## CIA Nigger (May 13, 2018)

A Hot Pizza said:


> I forgot this was a thing a long time ago.
> 
> Anybody still using this method after all the shit that has gone down over the years is silly.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how many people still used this method, or is that impossible to keep track of.


Back when I still was a lurker here I remember when everyone would make jokes about how Steam logins were the most reliable way to get doxed or halal'd.

I'd say a few did it out of convenience, since people love to use the "login with your google/FB" account buttons


----------



## Monika H. (May 13, 2018)

Call me a simpleton or what you want, but I do believe that just using a good ol' fake Google account with e-mail from another device just reduces the chances of dox to 0%.
It's safe and doesn't give @Null so many headaches about shit addresses.


----------



## MG 620 (May 13, 2018)

Are you telling us you are not really Heinrich Himmler?


----------



## Raging Capybara (May 13, 2018)

Real men use their main e-mail account (preferably .gov domains) to login on KiwiFarms.


----------



## Null (May 13, 2018)

A Hot Pizza said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many people still used this method, or is that impossible to keep track of.


Steam Integration isn't well built. I don't have many tools for contacting just those people.


----------



## Null (May 13, 2018)

CIA Nigger said:


> I'd say a few did it out of convenience, since people love to use the "login with your google/FB" account buttons


In like 2013 I tried to remove those buttons, but someone found one and logged in via FB which automatically made his forum account and avatar his FB name/picture. I then went in and tore out everything I could find that was FB related.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (May 13, 2018)

Who the fuck ever used that feature?


----------



## Coconut Gun (May 13, 2018)

I always assumed the Steam stuff was there for idiots to dox themselves.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (May 13, 2018)

Given the nature of this forum, I've always assumed the steam option was made in order to cull the weak and sickly from the heard.


----------



## Ballo (May 13, 2018)

Alright so i use an email am i safe or do i need to change something? 
Nevermind im safe


----------



## c-no (May 13, 2018)

A Hot Pizza said:


> I forgot this was a thing a long time ago.
> 
> Anybody still using this method after all the shit that has gone down over the years is silly.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how many people still used this method, or is that impossible to keep track of.


The fact we manage to get on the shitlist of some people autistic enough to try and find dox for any Kiwifarmer should make one reconsider logging in with Steam, especially if said Steam profile has any powerleveling shit on it.



Coconut Gun said:


> I always assumed the Steam stuff was there for idiots to dox themselves.


The more one looks at it, the more one can realize that this Steam stuff will just make it easier to dox.



Ballo said:


> Alright so i use an email am i safe or do i need to change something?


If you are using your actual email address, you should change it. Same goes for any that are .edu and .gov. Last thing you need is school or the government and the like know that you go on a forum that kills transpeople and autistic people every single day.


----------



## IV 445 (May 13, 2018)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Who the fuck ever used that feature?


literal hot gamer girls in your area <3


----------



## Ballo (May 13, 2018)

c-no said:


> The fact we manage to get on the shitlist of some people autistic enough to try and find dox for any Kiwifarmer should make one reconsider logging in with Steam, especially if said Steam profile has any powerleveling shit on it.
> 
> 
> The more one looks at it, the more one can realize that this Steam stuff will just make it easier to dox.
> ...


Im safe


----------



## Monika H. (May 13, 2018)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> Are you telling us you are not really Heinrich Himmler?


I know it's quite a shock for all of you, but no, I'm not Heinrich Himmler


----------



## Monster of the week (May 13, 2018)

Very off-topic, but I'm glad cock.li and lolcow.mail exist. Google seems to be prone to vigilance and censorship.



Heinrich Himmler said:


> Call me a simpleton or what you want, but I do believe that just using a good ol' fake Google account with e-mail from another device just reduces the chances of dox to 0%.
> It's safe and doesn't give @Null so many headaches about shit addresses.



:powerlevel: You're right, but some of us are tremendous fuck-ups who will eventually log in the wrong account using the wrong device.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (May 13, 2018)

Good looking out Null. I haven’t used mine in a while, but it’s still good to know what’s going on.


----------



## ColorfulCassowary (May 13, 2018)

Does this mean the kiwi pubg session is off? Awwwww


----------



## H4nzn0 (May 13, 2018)

BTW, if you do change your email to something that you can access, "reconfirm your account" really just means click on the link that was provided to the new said email.

Just a heads-up in case you do decide to change your email.


----------



## Near (May 13, 2018)

The fact steam login would fail for me even if i typed credentials AND steam guard key correctly on any site that had it merely integrated, and wasn't the steam community site itself, was enough of a red flag to not even bother with it here. It's just unusable sometimes, and valve support is approaching google in terms of being unreachable.


----------



## m0rnutz (May 13, 2018)

Null said:


> someone found one and logged in via FB which automatically made his forum account and avatar his FB name/picture.


Good. People dumb enough to halal themselves deserve to dox themselves.


----------



## An Ghost (May 13, 2018)

@Null didnt you disable .edu and .gov emails after the last time there was some email bullshittery going on? Also going to the movie night with your regular discord is the new steam.


----------



## Piss Clam (May 13, 2018)

Well I guess I am fucked, because I used a toss away email address, but then I don't care and nobody will miss me.


----------



## Gus (May 13, 2018)

This is honestly the last place I'd integrate any other account with.


----------



## A-tistic (May 13, 2018)

I want to be able to log in with my furaffinity and fetlife accounts.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (May 13, 2018)

I don't know how many people jump through a shitload of mail accounts like me, but I use lastpass so I only have to remember 1 good password and the rest is generated at random, only downside is that I have to install it on every device I need to log in, but even then I'm a paranoid fucktard so I only use my devices.


----------



## SeaPancake (May 13, 2018)

When I first got on this website, I read the stickied 'here's what you need to do to protect yourself shitlord' and I set up an email through the cowmail thing, because that was what this site recommended. Which bitch niggas  are logging in with Steam?


----------



## Piss Clam (May 13, 2018)

_Use an email you will actually check. You will eventually need it to recover your password, and I may eventually need it to send emergency contact to everyone.
_
Imagine NULL sending you an emergency email.


----------



## An Ghost (May 13, 2018)

SeaPancake said:


> Which bitch niggas are logging in with Steam?


It made sense when we were the official farm of #Gamergate to show our street cred.


Piss Clam said:


> Imagine NULL sending you an emergency email.


It’s happened. When the site was kill.


----------



## GS 281 (May 13, 2018)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Who the fuck ever used that feature?


It was me


----------



## Autopsy (May 13, 2018)

Get creative! I dug up the Taiwanese equivalent of Netscape for my email just to fuck with Null's head if he ever bothered to look. Bonus points if you use an email service put up before 2000, one hosted in a no-go country (I'm aware of at least 1 Eritrean mail service accessible to the greater internet, so long as you do your research), or use an email service intended for children.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 13, 2018)

Why remove the Steam button? Just rename it to "Press this button if you're stupid." and then watch as actual fucking morons press it only to get logged in through steam.

My god you know how many more threads we'd have?


----------



## Arctic (May 13, 2018)

I remember being surprised that this was even a thing, since Steam is one of the most reliable ways to get doxxed.


----------



## trueandhonestfan (May 13, 2018)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Why remove the Steam button? Just rename it to "Press this button if you're stupid." and then watch as actual fucking morons press it only to get logged in through steam.
> 
> My god you know how many more threads we'd have?


I don't think we'd actually have any more threads. People who make fools of themselves will do it regardless of using Steam, Facebook, or whatever other identifying log in options they use. Plus I doubt most people put a ton of personally identifying information into Steam. Anybody who's a big enough sperg to warrant a halal thread will probably be posting a lot of identifying information anyway. Maybe they'll use their real name as their username like Connor did, maybe they'll post something like a picture that you can use a reverse image search on to find their Facebook, Twitter, or Deviant Art page. Autism finds a way.


----------



## negativlad (May 13, 2018)

I always thought the login with Steam thing was some kind of in-joke but I'm glad OP is on the case


----------



## c-no (May 13, 2018)

trueandhonestfan said:


> I don't think we'd actually have any more threads. People who make fools of themselves will do it regardless of using Steam, Facebook, or whatever other identifying log in options they use. Plus I doubt most people put a ton of personally identifying information into Steam. Anybody who's a big enough sperg to warrant a halal thread will probably be posting a lot of identifying information anyway. Maybe they'll use their real name as their username like Connor did, maybe they'll post something like a picture that you can use a reverse image search on to find their Facebook, Twitter, or Deviant Art page. Autism finds a way.


The worst one could do with Steam is if they unironically posted shit like what fetishes they are into and the like. The fact some could post their Deviant Art page or Twitter handles can lead more to halaling themselves if they are that dumb.


----------



## registereduser (May 13, 2018)

I didn't even know wtf steam was when I signed up here.


----------



## Slap47 (May 13, 2018)

ThePurpleProse said:


> I don't know how many people jump through a shitload of mail accounts like me, but I use lastpass so I only have to remember 1 good password and the rest is generated at random, only downside is that I have to install it on every device I need to log in, but even then I'm a paranoid fucktard so I only use my devices.



Could just write everything down.


----------



## Haramburger (May 13, 2018)

Raging Capybara said:


> Real men use their main e-mail account (preferably .gov domains)


this gets me sexually excited to imagine



Cuddly Pirate said:


> Why remove the Steam button? Just rename it to "Press this button if you're stupid." and then watch as actual fucking morons press it only to get logged in through steam.


I like the idea, a button that actually auto-posts in a GD thread with a template introducing your IP and email & looking to make friends in your local area.


----------



## Xarpho (May 13, 2018)

I changed my email to a Yandex one since the old Gmail one (which I changed itself from one I more commonly used) but then the KF system said that Yandex was on a spam list and wasn't allowed.


----------



## Null (May 13, 2018)

Haramburger said:


> this gets me sexually excited to imagine


You don't have to imagine it. At some point we had 50 users with .edu* and 1 with .gov*. I sent a mass email to all those addresses telling them they had to change their mail within a week or I would blank their email in the database and lock their account. All but 2 .edus did


----------



## ICametoLurk (May 13, 2018)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Who the fuck ever used that feature?


There was one guy who admitted he browsed gay CP forums on this site and this was used to dox him.


----------



## Tookie (May 13, 2018)

Pls enable facebook and google logins if I can't use my Steam anymore. Email me at kyle.j.johnson79@gmail.com when this is set up.


----------



## Xarpho (May 13, 2018)

Null said:


> You don't have to imagine it. At some point we had 50 users with .edu* and 1 with .gov*. I sent a mass email to all those addresses telling them they had to change their mail within a week or I would blank their email in the database and lock their account. All but 2 .edus did


Didn't @yawning sneasel originally have a .edu account, or did I imagine seeing that thread?


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 13, 2018)

W


Null said:


> You don't have to imagine it. At some point we had 50 users with .edu* and 1 with .gov*. I sent a mass email to all those addresses telling them they had to change their mail within a week or I would blank their email in the database and lock their account. All but 2 .edus did


Wouldn't the college toss the one using their internet for a "hate site"?


----------



## Null (May 13, 2018)

People post from college all the time.


----------



## Null (May 13, 2018)

Xarpho said:


> I changed my email to a Yandex one since the old Gmail one (which I changed itself from one I more commonly used) but then the KF system said that Yandex was on a spam list and wasn't allowed.


I fixed this btw.


----------



## VoreDoggy (May 13, 2018)

Moritsune said:


> The fact steam login would fail for me even if i typed credentials AND steam guard key correctly on any site that had it merely integrated, and wasn't the steam community site itself, was enough of a red flag to not even bother with it here. It's just unusable sometimes, and valve support is approaching google in terms of being unreachable.


Every so often I look to convert the accumulated cruft in my steam inventory to something usable(I've got at least $5 worth), but it's all such dumb stuff that nobody on my friends list wants it, and all the trading websites are practically unusable. At least the market meant I could dump 99% of it.


----------



## Luigi (May 14, 2018)

Please add Gravatar integration next, so new users can get a proper Avatar (hopefully their faces) by default.


----------



## underscoredash (May 14, 2018)

Piss Clam said:


> _Use an email you will actually check. You will eventually need it to recover your password, and I may eventually need it to send emergency contact to everyone.
> _
> Imagine NULL sending you an emergency email.


The email that saved kiwifarms.


----------



## Ace Robot (May 14, 2018)

I am one of these users who didn't actually have a plan set in place for when something like this would happen - My actual account is @Mettaton EX, but due to the fact I never actually considered adding proper credentials, I'm now basically locked out of my main account with no way of getting back in, as attempting to log in through steam throws up an authentication error.

I'm pretty dumb, I know. My email associated with my Steam account (which is associated with my main account here) is one I check very often, but I'm not sure how much use that is when I exclusively logged in with Steam to access my main.

Over the course of my time as a user here I've noticed sometimes that duplicate accounts have been merged with their associated main one before, would that be an option here?


----------



## Chopinpiano (May 15, 2018)

Actually, I used steam log in when I used to play GMOD a few years back. It was pretty helpful if I wanted to see a servers site and didn't have to do a full sign up. It's still surprising it's being used.


----------



## Haramburger (May 15, 2018)

NotMettatonEX said:


> I am one of these users who didn't actually have a plan set in place for when something like this would happen - My actual account is @Mettaton EX, but due to the fact I never actually considered adding proper credentials, I'm now basically locked out of my main account with no way of getting back in, as attempting to log in through steam throws up an authentication error.


All those stickers and private conversations about speds, gone, like tears in the rain. Time to die.


----------



## Ace Robot (May 15, 2018)

Haramburger said:


> All those stickers and private conversations about speds, gone, like tears in the rain. Time to die.



Heheh, yes indeed. I'm not too fussed about the outcome - if this account turns into my new main, I don't mind.


----------

